# GB Stickers



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I noticed a rather nice french F sticker on a motorhome. It was the shape of France with the F in the middle. Very tasteful and a little different.

Are there such things as slightly different but tasteful GB stickers, rather than the bog standard oval GB?

And if so, where might you find such a thing?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> I
> Are there such things as slightly different but tasteful GB stickers, rather than the bog standard oval GB?
> And if so, where might you find such a thing?


There's a selection here:

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/_W0QQ_nkwZgbQ20stickerQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

Not sure how tasteful -or legal- some of them are !

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> I noticed a rather nice french F sticker on a motorhome. It was the shape of France with the F in the middle. Very tasteful and a little different.
> 
> Are there such things as slightly different but tasteful GB stickers, rather than the bog standard oval GB?
> 
> And if so, where might you find such a thing?


I was very pleased when the GB was incorporated into the number plate.

It is nothing like as prominent as the old seperate stuck on type of GB and therefore perhaps not as noticeable to any anti GB yobs when we are abroad and some political ill feeling towards Brits flares up.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

There are some European countries where a GB sticker is compulsory - Switzerland is the obvious example - even if your number plate is EU compliant.

What I haven't been able to discover is what designs are acceptable - the AA (boring, or what?) only offer the black text on white oval version. If you put a fancy one on your van and intend going to non-EU countries, I'd play safe and put a plain one on as well.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Chrome would look nice on yours...










Dunno if it's legal though.

Pete


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*GB stickers*

i have just had one made by halfords out of a number plate looks quit good i got it to cover a dent some body left after backing into me and not stopping they broke the rear tail light as well


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Musical Dr Roy, EU style plates are acceptable in Switzerland.

I agree with autostratus on the 'low profile' GB incorporated in the plate. We go further into 'stealth mode' by having a left-hand drive motorhome!

We were once subject to some unpleasant yobbo-ism near Carcassonne during a European Cup Football tournament - in 2000 I recall. Fortunately, England's heroes made a fairly early exit, along with Germany the same evening!


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

A lot of people make the mistake of putting it on the drivers side, when if fact it should be on the passenger side (on English right hand drive MH/Car)
if not in the number plate


Biglol


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Tobysmumndad said:


> Musical Dr Roy, EU style plates are acceptable in Switzerland.


Yes, accepted - I was working from last year's handbook. I noticed in this year's Caravan Club camping book that Switzerland have given in over official EU numberplates.

So I needn't have invested in my very nice magnetic GB stickers for when I go to Switzerland later this year - Doh! 

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if a GB plate of some sort is compulsary in France.
I am taking my classic car across in June and do not want to "stick" anything onto the car, or risk a magnetic sticker moving and marking the paintwork.

It also has classic style number plates, so no EU section on them.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've answered the question myself - YES!

Lots of info here.. 
http://www.saveanddrive.co.uk/delete/euroguide/euroguide.swf


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Biglol said:


> A lot of people make the mistake of putting it on the drivers side, when if fact it should be on the passenger side (on English right hand drive MH/Car)
> if not in the number plate
> 
> Biglol


It should also, I believe, be close to the number plate.

Has anyone ever been pulled up for not having a GB sticker?

If so were you fined?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*GB*

Hi

I have never been stopped for not having a sticker and have on one occasion travelled from Calais to Italy without a GB sticker and also without the "GB/Euro" plates. This is documented in one of my journey reports. I had exected to be given a GB sticker on the ferry, but they did not have any!

I do however have a white GB sticker on the rear of the van, and also place one loose in the corner of the windscreen when travelling.

I also have a pair of Union Flag boxer shorts in case of need!

Russell


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello TR5,

You may care to look at the AA website recommendations for driving in Europe here :-

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/countrybycountry.html

It includes things like the new French laws regarding reflective jackets.

I'm driving around France/Germany with my eldest son in my NG TF this summer... in addition to our camping trips...Can't wait.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

do i need a GB sticker on my mh, trailer, and scooter, and also are all GB stickers legal or do i need a certain type. thanks dennis


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

oldun said:


> Biglol said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people make the mistake of putting it on the drivers side, when if fact it should be on the passenger side (on English right hand drive MH/Car)
> ...


Yes and refused entry into Germany until we bought a very expensive GB sticker.

Having said that it was over 20 years ago


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

TR5 said:


> Does anyone know if a GB plate of some sort is compulsary in France.
> I am taking my classic car across in June and do not want to "stick" anything onto the car, or risk a magnetic sticker moving and marking the paintwork.
> 
> It also has classic style number plates, so no EU section on them.


A Good way to "stick" signs on your car so that they are extremely easy to remove is as follows.

First clean the area where it is going to be stuck then using a rag with neat fairy liquid (Or equivalent) on it smear a thin layer of said liquid over area.

Peel the backing off said sticker and attach as required.

When you want to remove it, Just heat it slightly with hairdryers or such and lift one corner/area and gently remove, The sticker will not take any removing at all.

I have done this many many times.

I used to have a Taxi company and we had to have side signs stuck to cars, Magnetic signs were not allowed, and come sale time you could not tell any side signs had been on.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Apart from the legal aspect I think that a GB plate is a good idea anyway, in that the natives will give you a wide berth on the road when spotted. I'm sure they expect the daft Brits to suddenly dive to the left side of the road at any minute - like most of us have done at some time or another!

Ron


----------

